# Having Endo done on Tues - Experiences?



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, after months of putting it off I have finally decided to bite it and go in for my endoscopy. I had a colonoscopy done a few months ago. Everything came out fine but it wasn't exactly the best experience. The DR suggested we do an Endo as the next step. He said it was not urgent so I kind of put it off for a while....but I am finally going to do it and get it over with on Tuesday. Not looking forward to it......the colonoscopy prep sucked and the recovery put a dent in my week and took me a few days to get my regular life back on track. I am hoping that this will not be the case with the endo ....Does anyone have experiences or words of wisdom about this procedure? Any advice, tips, stories or suggestions for me?Please share...Thanks!


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi there!I pretty much slept through the whole thing.Here is the link to my story:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=89287A.


----------



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had an endoscopy, it was the easiest procedure I've ever had! It wasn't painful at all, and about 2 hours after I got home I was making dinner. I think losing a baby tooth is more annoying than an endoscopy; I was scared too...I'm actually too scared to get a colonoscopy!


----------

